

An intelligent way to insult. - odddogmedia
http://intellisult.com/

======
vijayr
Haha, this is really funny and cool.

 _irredeemably boring chromosone deficient conglomerate of intellectual
constipation_

that made me laugh out loud. Is the source available somewhere?

------
inafield
That site is a lamentably putrescent piece of excrement and a heinous
dastardly waste of time assaulting the decency of good folks. ;-)

------
sp332
Nice, but is there a way to permalink an insult?

~~~
odddogmedia
There really should be!

~~~
aaronpk
Agreed. I just came to the comments page to ask this.

I'd like to send a link to this insult to a certain someone...

~~~
mhofstadt
Hey guys, sorry, haven't really had time to extend functionality beyond the
basic creation of insults. Follow Intellisult on Facebook or subscribe to my
Twitter @MattHofstadt and I'll send an update when I get around to adding more
features to the site. Permalinks are a good idea! =)

